# New Spitfire Audio representative



## Spitfire Audio rep.

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know I'm going to serve as Spitfire Audios VI-control representative, and I will be helping out with support and such the best I can. 

Otherwise posting as Resoded, feel free to drop me a PM anytime and I'll see what I can do to help.


----------



## jamwerks

Cool!


----------



## schroerob

Cool & welcome!


----------



## Jem7

Welcome!


----------



## DynamicK

Hi Erik, 
Get ready for the "where's my downloads links" when ICENI REDUXand HZ PERC is released :mrgreen:


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

DynamicK @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Hi Erik,
> Get ready for the "where's my downloads links" when ICENI REDUXand HZ PERC is released :mrgreen:



:lol: I have my wading gear and inflatable boat standing by, awaiting the storm.


----------



## paulmatthew

DynamicK @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Hi Erik,
> Get ready for the "where's my downloads links" when ICENI REDUXand HZ PERC is released :mrgreen:



LOL :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Hey Erik , congratulations on your new position !! And a fine choice o-[][]-o


----------



## TheUnfinished

Good luck!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

I think I started an industry trend!


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Erik, can you please remind me to install my Loegria Redux updates : ) Welcome. James


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

Giant_Shadow @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Erik, can you please remind me to install my Loegria Redux updates : ) Welcome. James



Will do!

Hey James, remember to install the Loegria Redux update!


----------



## muziksculp

Hello Erik,

Welcome Aboard !

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## syashdown

Hey Erik, could you resend my link to the HZ Percussion Beta? 

Thanks!


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

syashdown @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Hey Erik, could you resend my link to the HZ Percussion Beta?
> 
> Thanks!



No problem, coming right up Simon! All beta testers also receive a complimentary giraffe.


----------



## FriFlo

And while you're at it ... somehow I lost the email with all the download links of the the bespoke stuff. Could you send me a PM with those?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Is this a hint that HZ percussion will cost as much as a giraffe ?



FriFlo @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> And while you're at it ... somehow I lost the email with all the download links of the the bespoke stuff. Could you send me a PM with those?
> :mrgreen:


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep.

Giant_Shadow @ Thu Nov 07 said:


> Is this a hint that HZ percussion will cost as much as a giraffe ?



No.


----------



## playz123

DynamicK @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Hi Erik,
> Get ready for the "where's my downloads links" when ICENI REDUXand HZ PERC is released :mrgreen:



Iceni Redux is currently downloading here, so you should get your links soon. Can't tell you anything about HZ availability though. 


PS: Welcome, Erik.


----------



## FredrikJonasson

Det var det värsta, congratulations my friend!


----------



## paulmatthew

Congrats on the new gig.


----------

